# Hurtigruten winter lay up



## gaelsail (Aug 24, 2008)

''Norway's famed coastal shipping line Hurtigruten plans to put another vessel in mothballs and lay off employees, as the line struggles with mounting financial trouble'' source: Aftenposten Multimedia A/S

20 October: MS Vesterålen http://www.aftenposten.no/english/local/article2722308.ece

21 October: MS Nordlys http://www.aftenposten.no/english/local/article2725006.ece

.. a pity because MS Nordlys is my favourite ship and I'd been trying to plan a winter cruise!


----------



## Bill Davies (Sep 5, 2007)

Disappointing news!
I did a round trip on 'Polarlys' some years ago and it was one of the most memorable experiences.
I would like to go again in the future. Perhaps Bodo to Lofotens and catch the vessel southbound. The Lofotens are something else. Just goes to show how much we miss when we visit ports. In the 60s in Ore Carriers I visited Narvik / Kirkenes often enough and that was it never knowing of the gems we were passing enroute.


----------



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

I think the Hurtigruten companies made a big mistake when they replaced the smaller ships like the Ragnavald Jarl with the bigger mini liners. The extra capacity of these ships takes some filling and I have noticed 2 for 1 offers recently. Great pity as the smaler ships were homely and comfortable.


----------



## Ian6 (Feb 1, 2006)

Let me start by saying I am a fan of what Hurtigruten do, their ships are the nearest thing to real working ships as we knew them 40-50 years ago.

My wife and I did a round trip to Kirkenes earlier this year. It was a revelation how things have progressed whilst my back was turned. Multiple bow and stern transverse thrusters, power-operated separate side doors for cars, cargo and passengers so that a 15 minute call at a small port is actually that. It took us longer to get tied up in 1960 let alone do anything. 
Personally we thoroughly enjoyed our trip. OK food we are easy (no choice at dinner, only fish every other night), queuing buffet breakfast and lunch with salmon large at each, no entertainment, no TV, tea making or 'fridge in the cabin (porthole only, no balcony) etc means they fall far behind the cruise ships in some ways. However, we enjoyed feeling part of a real working ship not just another Carnival floating Butlins camp.

But, (and you knew that was coming), their justification has gone. The ships fly a special Norwegian 'Post' ensign but I suspect they don't carry any mail nowadays. The E6 road from Bergen north links almost all the towns, villages and hamlets. It takes 5 days to go north or south by sea, there are bus and 'plane links that are rather faster and more frequent. The same story that ended mailship services generally a generation ago. 
It was obvious that Hurtigruten see the summer tourists as a subsidy to fund the winter operations. Surely few cruiseships would charge you £1.60 for every tea or coffee or expect £8 to visit the bridge? We knew and expected to pay Norwegian prices for drinks but Hurtigruten's fares are above, not below, the all inclusive cruises. Everything is extra with Hurtigruten.
It is really sad that they cannot make ends meet, but I guess everyone who was at sea in the 1960's has been a victim of the same hard economics. The current downturn just emphasises their problem.
They cannot continue as a purely commercial operation. If the Norwegian government (i.e. the taxpayers) don't fund them the outcome is bleak.
Ian


----------



## gaelsail (Aug 24, 2008)

sidsal said:


> The extra capacity of these ships takes some filling


Strangely, while it is not the smallest ships that are being affected, neither is it the largest ones.


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

I received the following from a friend in the marine business this week :

Quote :

The troubled Norwegian ferry company Hurtigruten has agreed to sell its short haul ferry business and it is also contemplating to lay up another of its 11 vessels operated on the Norwegian coastal Express run between Bergen and Kirkenes. 

Hurtigruten sold 45 domestic ferries that operate on the west coast of Norway to Torghatten Trafikkselskap. The sale incurs a loss of NK103M and reduced the company’s dent by NK488M. 

The company plans to lay up the 1994 built Nordlys that operates on the 11-day service between Bergen and Kirkenes on 1 November unless the government increases its subsidy. The 1983 built Vesteralen has already spent three weeks in lay up as the company suffers from high cost of bunkers and Nox tax levied on shipping in the Norwegian coastal waters.

UnQuote

(Note to Mods : I can provide the source of this info if required)

A sad day, maybe a dose of realism, however unpalatable. I did a trip on NORDLYS this August, a great trip with good weather. Like you Bill, I spent time on ore carriers between Rotterdam and Narvik / Kirkenes without really appreciating what was out there (in the dark as it was the winter !) And I agree with you Ian, their pricing would, sorry does, put a lot of people off


----------



## gaelsail (Aug 24, 2008)

andysk said:


> The 1983 built Vesteralen has already spent three weeks in lay up


 MS Vesterålen is currently northbound having sailed from Bergen yesterday (Monday 27 October).

MS Finnmarken and MS Nordkapp are both in Bergen and I think it is the latter sailing today. Each ship seems to be spending a full day in Bergen rather than doing a turnaround, perhaps for survey or similar?

MS Nordlys is, I think, due into Bergen on Thursday which would tie in with being taken out of service?

MS Nordnorge is providing accommodation for workers at (Mongstad?) oil base Hurtigruten website (Norwegian)



andysk said:


> And I agree with you Ian, their pricing would, sorry does, put a lot of people off


 You need to shop around- we did round trip for 2 including all meals. By the time we added in trains & ferry to/from Norway, 4 nights hotel in Bergen, 2 nights hotel in UK and all spending money the total cost of the 3 week trip was < 2000GBP.


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

The latest news from ShipPax Information is: -

*Hurtigruten reaches agreement*

The Norwegian operator has reached an agreement with the State, resulting in increased subsidies for the coastal operations.

Hurtigruten will receive NOK 125 million in compensation for NOx taxes paid in 2007 and 2008, plus NOK 70 million in general compensation for 2008. 

According to the deal, the Norwegian Government will also suggest that 90 per cent of the NOx fee will be covered annually, and Hurtigruten will also receive NOK 70 million in general subsidies every year.

One ship will still be laid up this winter: the NORDLYS. There will, however, be no reductions in personnel.

There will be a new tender for the coastal operations in 2009. 


Fred(Thumb)


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Good news about the agreement Fred, next year's tendering negotiations will be interesting !



gaelsail said:


> .... You need to shop around- we did round trip for 2 including all meals. By the time we added in trains & ferry to/from Norway, 4 nights hotel in Bergen, 2 nights hotel in UK and all spending money the total cost of the 3 week trip was < 2000GBP.


I agree, but it's the headline pricing that sets the expectations, and will probably put many off from investigating further.


----------



## matthew flinders (Feb 19, 2010)

Bill Davies said:


> Disappointing news!
> I did a round trip on 'Polarlys' some years ago and it was one of the most memorable experiences.
> I would like to go again in the future. Perhaps Bodo to Lofotens and catch the vessel southbound. The Lofotens are something else. Just goes to show how much we miss when we visit ports. In the 60s in Ore Carriers I visited Narvik / Kirkenes often enough and that was it never knowing of the gems we were passing enroute.


Couldn't agree more. I was a bit alarmed to read items in this thread but have just returned from a round voyage on the Nordnorge. Hurtigruten are still alive and kicking and their losses seem to be reducing. I visited both Bodo and Svolvaer several times in the 60s and it was good ro revisit. Nordnorge never got to Kirkenes this trip as hurricane force wind at North Cape forced a stay, and turn round, at Alta. Two men on the fo'csle head for tying up and dropping an anchor where necessary was impressive but they did have the gear!
Regarding price all in, full board, whilst not the cheapest was not excessive. Only downside was the rather OTT farewell dinner.


----------



## Ron Dean (Aug 11, 2010)

sidsal said:


> I think the Hurtigruten companies made a big mistake when they replaced the smaller ships like the Ragnavald Jarl with the bigger mini liners. The extra capacity of these ships takes some filling and I have noticed 2 for 1 offers recently. Great pity as the smaler ships were homely and comfortable.


My thoughts too sidsal. 
My wife and I made the round voyage trip in 2006 aboard the Vesterlaren, which we deliberately chose, because it was one of the smaller vessels.
It was at the time when the name was changed to Hurtigruten from Norwegian Coastal Voyages.
It was on the 2nd.July when we were heading North, that we passed the lighthouse at Kjeungskjaer on the same date as the original Vesterlaren (built 1883) was also heading North 113 years previously.
It was history in the making and hundreds of people were assembled on the lighthouse, and crowded into numerous small craft, to witness & cheer our passing – A memorable experience!


----------

